# My first two castings - Alumilite



## DLGunn (Feb 23, 2016)

I did my first two casting recently. Both are Alumilite. 

The first one I did red and some macropearl powder. The casting went well, not issues with the mold. I wish I would have used more macropearl, but I think I did that wrong anyway. I mixed up some red and then mixed a small amount of Alumilite separately and put the macropearl in that. I poured the red into the mold, then poured the macropearl in with in. It sort of "sank" in the red.

The second I used some worthless wood I bought here from ElMostro. I used blue and what was going to be florescent yellow, until I dropped too much silver powder in the yellow. It turned it gray so I just went with it. I really like how these came out. I think where the silver and blue swirled will be great. The pen I turned had mostly blue, but I am happy with how it turned out.

Let me know what you think, good or bad. 

There are short video clips of a close up of each pen on my Instagram. https://www.instagram.com/dlgwoodwork/


----------



## TimS124 (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks like a great start.  Take good notes on what you did, what worked, what didn't work....and re-read them before your next batch.  The red pen is cool and the worthless wood one came out very nice too.


----------



## gbpens (Feb 23, 2016)

The blue pen looks great!


----------



## Whitehat1994 (Feb 23, 2016)

Eventually I'm have to get involved doing these things of blank creations!


----------



## BSea (Feb 24, 2016)

Good job David. You're on your way.  As you know most mica powders will sink when mixed with plain dye resins.  That's the issue you had with the red.  It's the reason I use vertical molds.  Mica powder resin will still sink, but it has to go a lot further, so it isn't as apparent.  

I really like the floating bed you made for your daughter.  I'll have to remember that for grandkids.  For those wondering what I'm talking about, it's on his website.


----------



## TDE (Feb 24, 2016)

They look good to me Dave. Looking forward to seeing everyone in March.


----------



## DLGunn (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks Bob, she just built a nightstand to match the bed too. 

TimS, I wrote down some notes after I put them in the pressure pot. 

Thanks, so am I Teddy.


----------



## DLGunn (Feb 24, 2016)

Whitehat1994 said:


> Eventually I'm have to get involved doing these things of blank creations!



Go for it. It's fun and not too complicated. With all the great info here and on YouTube, I felt very comfortable with my first attempts.


----------

